# Chief Complaint: Follow Up



## acbarnes (Aug 11, 2010)

I am trying to break my physicians of stating, "Here for follow up" as a chief complaint. I have an MD (Colorectal Surgeon) who brings patients in yearly to "follow-up". For example, a patient had a LAR for diverticulitis last year. Our MD recalls him for a yearly visit just to see how he is doing. The patient is doing well with no complaints. He does not schedule a follow up colonoscopy just asks the patient to return again next year. 

I do not see a medically necessary complaint for E/M. What about V67 Follow-up exam as diagnosis? What CPT would you use? I am leaning toward non billable service. Any suggestions?

Anna Barnes, CPC, CEMC


----------

